# Fertility Referral Second time around?



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

hi all 
Im after some advise, after 8 months of "not being careful" and the past 3 spent actively trying, using OPK's and them confirming that I still don't ovulate, I was wondering what the next step is the second time around? The first time we got referred and saw consultant, and were prescribed clomid and it worked, and we ended up with our gorgeous little boy.  I was wondering what happens the second time? Do we go back to the start of the list and wait for an appointment and have all the tests done again or do we jump the proverbial queue a bit?

Any advise welcomed xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Generally you are not entitled to much in the way of nhs help if you already have a child. 

if you have a nice gp you may be able to speak to them and get some of your bloods such as day 3 fsh retested. They may even prescribe clomid for you. 
Unless you have other problems they won't do eg hydrosalphingogram , or any other investigations. 

if you don't have a gp who is likely to help ( and I know a lot of health boards only want clomid prescribed under the supervision of an assisted conception unit with scans to ensure not multiple follicles etc ) your other option would be to contact your private ivf clinic. You will need to pay a consult but they should be able to help. Whether they will do clomid or just iui is worth finding out before you make appt.

May also be worth posting on the secondary infertility section as they may be able to give you more info with regards to treatment when you have a child. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, 
Think im going to go and discuss with my GP and see what they say! Ill also have a look at the other thread you mentioned xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Definitely talk to your GP first and hopefully they will do some blood tests at the very least.

I know when I saw my GP I was told they will help you have two children and, had I of previously had clomid, my GP would have prescribed it for me so it really is a postcode lottery.

Chux xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks Chux
I went to see my GP this week, he wants to do 2 months of day 21 blood tests and then he said he will refer due to the fact that my history is already on record and they know what the problem is and how to solve it. GPs don't prescribe clomid here, but your right it definitely is a postcode thing. 
Hopefully the ball will start rolling again soon xxx


----------

